# Duo fertility



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Has anybody tried the duo fertility monitor and been succesful with it??


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi there, our friend is being our surrogate, she uses clearblue fertility monitor.  She was using clearblue opks and getting no ovulation signs.  As soon as she started using the fertility monitor we realised she ovulates later in the month.  She got peak ovulation indicator from the first month and got pregnant the second month, unfortunately miscarried at 9 weeks. We are due to start home inseminations again next month, we'll be using the fertility monitor again.  Definitely recommend!!  Good luck.
Take care
Marie


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I cannot recommend the cbfm highly enough, no experience of duo fertility though


Strawbs xx


----------



## Sexki11en (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't waste your money (unless you have the odd spare £500 to throw away) 

I found it useless after 2 years of trying.  It would tell me I hadn't ovulated when I knew I had then a few days later moved my O day to the day I knew it was days before.  If you were relying on it, you'd miss your window. 

I also though the service was pretty shocking.  I really don't know what I paid £500 for.  I didn't qualify for the money back guarantee either. 

SK x


----------

